# Ski Tech Positions Available Winter 06-07



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Howdy everyone-
The Mountain Shop in Fort Collins, Colorado is currently hiring ski techs for the 2006-07 winter season. The Mountain Shop is a backcountry shop, and the ski shop focuses on all repairs related to telemark, randonee and cross-country skiing. 

Here's the announcement:

Ski Technician Position Winter 06-07
Full or Part-time
Experience Preferred
Salary: DOE
Beginning date: October 1, 2006
Our ski shop is full service, offering Wintersteiger machine tunes, telemark, AT and cross-country mounting and general repairs. Ski Techs are an integral part of our shop, offering technical support for customers in addition to repair duties. 
Some retail floor time may be available in addition to ski shop time.
Contact: Please call Seth or Dan at (970) 493-5720 for more information.


----------

